# Here is a simple one from Jack Canfield



## Kristal (Jul 3, 2008)

I got an old recording on how to build higher self esteem from Jack Canfield some time ago. No, I am not advertising, but if you want to find more of the same, you might want to check him out 

Anyway, I have listened to it maybe 10 times since then over the last few months. I picked this one exercise called the mirror exercise and I practice it every day. I've found that over time it's having a beneficial effect on my self talk, and that is a good thing.

It's very simple, but it does have a real power to it, especially if you do it every day for some weeks or months.

At the end of the day, before you go to bed, look at yourself in the mirror and look yourself in the eyes as you do this.

Just review your day and think of all the things you did. Now you act like a good parent and say (for example) "I am proud of you for doing the dishes even though you didn't feel like it" "I'm proud of you for getting up on time and eating a healthy breakfast" "I'm grateful and proud that you worked out today" "You did a great job handling that annoying client. You weren't perfect, but that doesn't matter. You did fine and I'm proud of you" and so on. Just review all of your accomplishments in the day, even if they seem small to you. Also, encourage yourself if you are making progress at something that you're working on (like handling that annoying client). It may seem like you're not going anywhere when you work on a big thing like anxiety, but the fact is that you are. It all just takes time, but recognising progress and accomplishment can give some energy to do even more.

Then the important part: when you're done you look yourself in the eyes and say "and one more thing: I really love you", and you hold your gaze for a few moments. 

Canfield says that a lot of feelings and even memories can come up in that last few moments, and I have found that to be true. At first you might feel weird , silly or ashamed, want to look away, but if you persist, other things come up. Sometimes I have just felt enveloped in this warm, nurturing feeling. I think it's amazing that I can give that to myself, and this may be one of my first experiences where I have felt that from myself.

And that's it! He recommends that you do it every day for 3 months, but I think it could be a good life habit for people like us.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

It sounds difficult. And I can't help but think of Stuart Smalley.


----------



## Kristal (Jul 3, 2008)

Mhmm  That comes under the category of at first feeling weird or silly ;p


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Kristal said:


> Mhmm  That comes under the category of at first feeling weird or silly ;p


----------

